# have i got everything??????



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, if it's an all day show, which most of them are, don't forget to take a bucket of water and some feed of course for you and your horse! Also, Take a sponge with you, so you can give the tack an extra bit of a clean before you put it on. :lol:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

What comp are you going to??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

- Bucket for the water (they won't supply those)
- Hay & haynet
- Pins for your number
- Leather cleaner and a damp rag for the last wipe over your boots before you enter the ring
- snacks and water for yourself 
- fold-out chairs for yourself (those shows are LONG!)



Best of luck!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

boot polish

safety pins/bobby pins

amen to folding chairs!

lunge line?

shipping boots/wraps if you use them

any paperwork he might need (do you guys do coggins down there?)

your checkbook....  


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

misskatie - its J.F. McGill 

upnover - we dont have coggins but we do need to show her EI vaccination certificate and a waybill.since the flu outbreak all horses have to be accompanied by a waybill and their vaccination certs to enter shows or move around. i would have thought if it eventually but thanks for reminding me of the paperwork aspect 

i dont think ill need my check book though  but the other things i had forgotten to list so i will add them now. thanks again


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I do think you have everything


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

this is just me, but i always make sure i have a dig. cam or a vid. cam. because if i dont take one i always regret it. i usually take baby wipes to wipe stuff off


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ i dont go anywhere without mine 

it seems im sorted in that area then


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't forget a poncho and shoestrings.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^^ huh? lol why would i need those. im confused lol :lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Don't forget a poncho and shoestrings.


Shoe strings can work wonders. Once my chap strap broke at the shoe so a black shoe sting was used to tie it. No one even noticed


----------

